# CNN is now reporting on stores!



## Fyi (Oct 14, 2019)

Target raised wages. But some workers say their hours were cut, leaving them struggling
					

Two years ago, Target said it would raise its minimum wage to $15 an hour by the end of 2020. But some store workers say the wage increases are not helping because their hours are falling.




					www.cnn.com
				




I think this is a good article that sums up what’s been going on with hours.  Hopefully it leads to something.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 14, 2019)

I can't imagine anyone thinking Target isn't anything other than a part-time job. I never expected my Target paycheck to pay all my bills!


----------



## Fyi (Oct 14, 2019)

Kartman said:


> I can't imagine anyone thinking Target isn't anything other than a part-time job. I never expected my Target paycheck to pay all my bills!



Well for a ton of team members targets been a full time job with benefits for years until recently.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 14, 2019)

HR told me from the beginning that 40-hour shifts were only for a select few. 30 hours or less was the norm.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 14, 2019)

The article is by the reporter that had reached out to multiple TBR members.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 14, 2019)

Kartman said:


> HR told me from the beginning that 40-hour shifts were only for a select few. 30 hours or less was the norm.


A lot of people now are promised 30-40 during the interview and job offer. That's why they expect it.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 14, 2019)

They'd better not talk to any armed forces recruiters!!!


----------



## GozerZuul (Oct 14, 2019)

i recently seen this story on you tube by Tim Pool. he breaks it down. im glad i got off that sinking ship, cause just when ya think you can paddle water-corporate unleashes the kraken to finish the job. i heard horror stories of walmart. dude this place is 100 times chiller, i get paid 1200+ a month and i get healthcare regardless of part time or full time and a sharing program after a time. bail now my red and khaki brothers and sisters, dont feel sorry for em.


----------



## INFSlave (Oct 14, 2019)

Wal-mart gave my sister a royal fucking when she was at risk of miscarrying my niece. I will flip burgers at minimum wage before I work for them.

She consistently had good reviews, and worked for them for almost 9 years. Even with that they basically made her choose between her job and her child.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> A lot of people now are promised 30-40 during the interview and job offer. That's why they expect it.


Yep, I was hired within the last two years and my TL at the time said he could get me close to 40.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Oct 14, 2019)

There are TMs at my store that have been there for years and years working full time with benefits even though they are technically part time.
There are people that consider this their full time job because it has been for so long. They may have circumstances that we aren’t aware of that would make it very difficult for them to go to college or whatever.


----------



## InboundGrunt (Oct 14, 2019)

*Unflattering article on modernization*
Team Member: See? This is what we've been dealing with! Maybe now corporate will change thei...
Corporate: *THE BEATINGS WILL CONTINUE UNTIL MORALE IMPROVES*


----------



## Kartman (Oct 14, 2019)

Just be sure to do it off-camera and no witnesses!


----------



## NKG (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm sure Target openly spoke about hours in this article. 

I see a couple of things out of this-

1-they will make a sad attempt to raise pay to $13.50 to satisfy tms
2-they will offer a system to get more hours. Scratch my back, I'll scratch yours mentality


----------



## Poofresh (Oct 14, 2019)

Theirs a presidential candidate named andrèw yàng who did the math and can actually give all  Americans $1000/month as a cushion to help pay bills, or help you escape from an abusive work, or relationship.  target and any retail are abusive.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Oct 14, 2019)

There is always ways to get 40 hours at Target. The only problem is you only get to ask people to stay when there are sick calls, etc. And people most of the time do not stay because of other plans,etc. I used to call people on their day off and nobody would come in. That's just how it is, you cant just schedule someone 40 hours usually. I would always just extend people that would stay and get other stuff done though. My team had a 35 hour a week avg because of that.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 14, 2019)

Oh shit! Thank you so much for allowing me to get more hours by having to come in on my days off!!!

Who needs time off ANYWAY???







What flavor is that KoolAid you're gulping down???


----------



## balthrop (Oct 15, 2019)

a person expect differing levels of "honesty" from different people.  an employer such as Target has a higher expectation of being truthful to their people.  when I first and for some time after started here we (LOG) were getting 40 hrs a week on the regular. with the normal down turn in the January time frame.  Christmas Halloween time OT was possible and the closer to Black Friday at time it practically flowed like water.  and we still made sales and payroll.

what target is doing now is dressing up the company like a Christmas turkey getting us ready for slaughter.  They are polishing the turd that they dumped on us.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 15, 2019)

GlobalTL123 said:


> There is always ways to get 40 hours at Target. The only problem is you only get to ask people to stay when there are sick calls, etc. And people most of the time do not stay because of other plans,etc. I used to call people on their day off and nobody would come in. That's just how it is, you cant just schedule someone 40 hours usually. I would always just extend people that would stay and get other stuff done though. My team had a 35 hour a week avg because of that.



Frankly I’m getting tired of people complaining about hours and then refusing to stay late.  No one on my team will stay, ever.

They probably think they’re sticking it to Target for not scheduling those hours, but really they’re just shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 15, 2019)

I was always consistently scheduled 30+ hours. I would also willingly stay and take overtime any time it was offered.

I by no means believe those two things were independent of each other.

The reason I was always scheduled 30+ hours is almost certainly related to always being willing to stay late and help out.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 15, 2019)

Sorry boss, I can't stay late, because I have to go to my second job i had to get because you don't schedule me enough hours.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 15, 2019)

For just about all of 2018 and halfway through this year no one was asked to stay late and no one was called in to cover call offs. Many times I walked into a shit storm at the fitting room because of call outs the shift before mine. Many times I went shopping and saw a shit storm in other areas, talked to my coworkers, same answer. People asked to stay to finish, always a no. Some weeks shifts on the swap shift board would be crossed off; people got that shift off but the store would do without rather than let someone pick it up.

So no, there aren't ways of getting 40.

And if you need people for certain times, schedule them. If your plan is to hold them outside their schedule, don't blame them for saying no. People don't stay in their house, showered and ready to go, doing nothing but vegging in front of the TV waiting for your call. People have many things going on besides work, whether it be another job, a day trip with the family, house work and yardwork that must be done, a chance for that bike ride, coordination for a MMORPG event, or simply giving in to feeling sick and resting after putting their all into work the previous day. If you need them, schedule them in advance. If you have the hours to have them stay, you had the hours in the first place.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2019)

Some local news is reporting this story as well
Not my area









						Some Target Workers Allege Decreased Hours After Minimum Wage Raise
					

Some Target employees say while their wages are going up, their hours are going down.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				












						Target workers say hours were cut after wages raised, leaving them struggling
					

Two years ago, Target announced it was raising its minimum wage to $15 an hour, but some store workers say the wage increases are not helping because their schedules have been cut.




					www.wsaz.com
				












						Target raised wages. But some workers say their hours were cut, leaving them struggling
					

"I got that dollar raise but I'm getting $200 less in my paycheck," said one worker. "I have no idea how I'm going to pay rent or buy food."




					www.wtae.com


----------



## RedcardReba (Oct 15, 2019)

Our business is up, so there's more hours.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Oct 15, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Sorry boss, I can't stay late, because I have to go to my second job i had to get because you don't schedule me enough hours.


this is so accurate! You can have all the OT you want in the 4th quarter. Its not scheduled, you just screw any life you have. For the people who say there are hours if you're willing to work, I bought into that line of BS too. But call offs aren't replaced in a lot of stores anymore. People can't stay because they have second jobs or maybe a dr appointment. ETLS shame them for not staying and say "don't complain to me about hours if you don't stay" Target workers are expendable more than ever. They will hire someone to replace you before you get your last paycheck. And everyone who feels their job is safe and they are loved by management? You are just as expendandable and one new ETL who doesn't like you will make sure you disappear. I hope CNN and all of the other news outlets have opened a damn and dig into some of the shady ways they terminated people. I would love them to look into how many people now qualify for insurance VS how many qualified last year.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't even care about insurance or other benefits, except maybe for paid time off which is always welcome. I just want to earn money, that's the whole point of having a job.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 15, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> and one new ETL who doesn't like you will make sure you disappear.


Exactly what happened to me, and after five years no call-outs, never late. ETLs are concerned only with their well-being.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Oct 15, 2019)

Kartman said:


> Exactly what happened to me, and after five years no call-outs, never late. ETLs are concerned only with their well-being.


There is absolutely no need for ETLs these days. They have such high turn over and no knowledge/experience.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 15, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Target raised wages. But some workers say their hours were cut, leaving them struggling
> 
> 
> "I got that dollar raise but I'm getting $200 less in my paycheck," said one worker. "I have no idea how I'm going to pay rent or buy food."
> ...


"Target has been adding workers to help it keep up with growth. It has hired more than 35,000 new workers over the last two years.."
I'm curious to know what the retention rate and average hours are  for all of those new workers.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2019)

Rarejem said:


> "Target has been adding workers to help it keep up with growth. It has hired more than 35,000 new workers over the last two years.."
> I'm curious to know what the retention rate and average hours are  for all of those new workers.


35,000 (new workers) divided by 1,800 (stores) = 19.44 (per store) divided by 2 (years) = 9.72 (new worker each year) ... so thats not even enough for the Christmas rush , WTF.
and how many have left after 1 day, lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 15, 2019)

Don’t underestimate the impact of stories like these on brand image. Hopefully Target takes action to address it, besides a defensive PR spin.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Oct 15, 2019)

Rarejem said:


> "Target has been adding workers to help it keep up with growth. It has hired more than 35,000 new workers over the last two years.."
> I'm curious to know what the retention rate and average hours are  for all of those new workers.


Unfortunately, most companies now have no clue how to retain employees.  
I've trained new team members and watched as they job abandon within days of finishing their training.  The whispers I've heard...too much work for what they get paid.  I guess they expect an easy job.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 15, 2019)

Everything will be just fine when corporate makes a public statement about JEANS4EVER.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 15, 2019)

PeeFRESH said:


> Theirs a presidential candidate named andrèw yàng who did the math and can actually give all  Americans $1000/month as a cushion to help pay bills, or help you escape from an abusive work, or relationship.  target and any retail are abusive.


I just don’t think that’s feasible. You can make anything mathematically work, but implementing it is a whole other story.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 15, 2019)

Backtohardlines said:


> Unfortunately, most companies now have no clue how to retain employees.
> I've trained new team members and watched as they job abandon within days of finishing their training.  The whispers I've heard...too much work for what they get paid.  I guess they expect an easy job.


I thought this was an easy job. A lot easier than road work, being a trash collector, working for Amazon apparently, etc. etc. I'm honestly happy with my hourly rate, if I could keep the number of hours up.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 15, 2019)

Selfish said:


> It's feasible. UBI is spent on essentials, growing the economy as it cycles through. It's cheaper and healthier than tax cuts for the wealthy or their businesses, since the untaxed wealth is just hoarded.


Ok, but how will $1000/month for 300m + Americans be funded?


----------



## Backtohardlines (Oct 15, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I thought this was an easy job. A lot easier than road work, being a trash collector, working for Amazon apparently, etc. etc. I'm honestly happy with my hourly rate, if I could keep the number of hours up.


We (some Tm's and i)were actually discussing this a while back.  Our theory is that most people believe a stereotype of retail.  It's a simple job, cashiering or stocking shelves.  It's a good part time job or first job. Most people don't think past that.  Once they get hired and realize that oh hey you have a whole list of tasks to do, the run scared. 
Hell, I've lost track of how many times I've had to explain what price accuracy or presentation is and been met with shock that there are positions other than cashier, stocker and manager. One that sticks out is an acquaintance asked me about her 19 year old getting a job at my store.  I told her what positions were open at the time, Plano, flow and softlines.  I, then had to explain each job.  She was dumbfounded that these jobs existed in retail.  "OMG he can't do that! He needs something easy that's why I told him to go to Target! It's retail, it's an easy job!"
Mind you, she was a major helicopter mom but apparently all retail jobs are easy.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 15, 2019)

Backtohardlines said:


> Unfortunately, most companies now have no clue how to retain employees.
> I've trained new team members and watched as they job abandon within days of finishing their training.  The whispers I've heard...too much work for what they get paid.  I guess they expect an easy job.



I'm finding this trying to train new seasonals for OPU. They all seem to think they've been hired for a chill job and they're just going to be able to walk around the store at a leisurely pace grabbing items. Most of the time it is one of the easiest jobs at the store. But, they don't want to move fast and they seem to think that looking for things that aren't right where they are supposed to be is just too much work. As one of my co-workers said, "They hire all these kids. The kids want to get paid, but they don't want to work."


----------



## OK Then (Oct 15, 2019)

The only ones who get full time or close to it at my store are the leaders, and TMs who were injured on the job and were promised hours not to file workers comp.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2019)

OK Then said:


> The only ones who get full time or close to it at my store are the leaders, *and TMs who were injured on the job and were promised hours not to file workers comp.*



Wait.....wut?!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 15, 2019)

Spot old tricks.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 15, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Don’t underestimate the impact of stories like these on brand image. Hopefully Target takes action to address it, besides a defensive PR spin.


I saw this article on Twitter and the comments regarding the employees were not kind. It was a "We told you so" attitude for being greedy for the $15 an hour. Hey, we didn't ask for it, Target offered it.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 15, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I saw this article on Twitter and the comments regarding the employees were not kind. It was a "We told you so" attitude for being greedy for the $15 an hour. Hey, we didn't ask for it, Target offered it.


Not only they offered it, but it was just for good press, but they’re cutting payroll to save money. Very shady.


----------



## Targetedbullseye (Oct 15, 2019)

The last paragraph in the CNN story will force spot to change because they will have no choice if this fair work -week catches on in more cities, they will not be able to hire all the seasonal help before offering more hours to existing employees. Just hope it catches on fast and believe it will, too bad target, payback time is coming !


----------



## FredPanda3 (Oct 15, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> this is so accurate! You can have all the OT you want in the 4th quarter. Its not scheduled, you just screw any life you have. For the people who say there are hours if you're willing to work, I bought into that line of BS too.


Another thing about hours that our store tried to have all of us believe was that we should really focus on selling (our VML once said we should act like we're getting a commission, seriously?!) because it would lead to more hours for us. Yeah, right. Our store was doing amazing in sales and giving people with open availability less than 20 hours, and they felt entitled to everyone's free time, especially if they knew you weren't in school.



Backtohardlines said:


> Unfortunately, most companies now have no clue how to retain employees.
> I've trained new team members and watched as they job abandon within days of finishing their training.  The whispers I've heard...too much work for what they get paid.  I guess they expect an easy job.


You can't really blame them, comparing the tasks for a regular salesfloor apparel TM when I was hired in 2015 vs when I left in 2019 and the tasks had tripled or even quadrupled, but there isn't more payroll to accommodate for that. In 2015 the culture was more lax and carefree and leaders weren't always "GO, GO, GO!" Modernization really affected turnover; there was a good group of us that stayed long-term. We're all gone now. I hadn't seen many good TM stay longer than a few months since modernization... You can go to Nordstrom, get paid more and you're expected to do a lot less and you don't have helicopter managers...


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 15, 2019)

It's also interesting that no mention is made that tm's making more than $15 (or $12... or $13)  got no additional pay so that everyone would eventually be making the same wage whether you have been there 2 days or 20 years.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 16, 2019)

FredPanda3 said:


> Another thing about hours that our store tried to have all of us believe was that we should really focus on selling (our VML once said we should act like we're getting a commission, seriously?!) because it would lead to more hours for us. Yeah, right. Our store was doing amazing in sales and giving people with open availability less than 20 hours, and they felt entitled to everyone's free time, especially if they knew you weren't in school.
> 
> 
> You can't really blame them, comparing the tasks for a regular salesfloor apparel TM when I was hired in 2015 vs when I left in 2019 and the tasks had tripled or even quadrupled, but there isn't more payroll to accommodate for that. In 2015 the culture was more lax and carefree and leaders weren't always "GO, GO, GO!" Modernization really affected turnover; there was a good group of us that stayed long-term. We're all gone now. I hadn't seen many good TM stay longer than a few months since modernization... You can go to Nordstrom, get paid more and you're expected to do a lot less and you don't have helicopter managers...


I don't know why stores like Target try to push that commission mentality. As a shopper, I do not want sales people up my butt as I'm shopping. Greet me and go about your business; if I need you, I will let you know. I will avoid stores with salespeople that will jump on you as soon as you walk in and start rattling off the specials and hover around you. I don't know anyone who likes or wants that in their shopping experience, that crap is for rich people shopping at high-end stores. I thought the "mirrors on the fitting room" thing where TMs were supposed to start fitting rooms for guests and write their names on the mirrors was ridiculous. Target guests do not expect or want that from TMs, trust me.

Speaking of which, Nordstrom may expect less task-wise but if I'm being totally honest, customer service is probably my least favorite aspect of retail. LOL. I'm a tasker and like to keep busy. I don't mind helping guests when they ask me, but I would never want to work at a job where focusing solely on guests is all that you do all day. I would go nuts with boredom, because even in those types of stores, a lot of customers just want to be left alone to shop. And I definitely would never want to work on any type of commission basis, way too unpredictable.

ETA: Also, I suspect that the lax and carefree attitude of the past is why, when I was first hired, there were many carts of unsorted reshop and full racks of go backs at the fitting room, and the salesfloor was half empty and stuff was in the wrong place. As a newbie, it drove me nuts that people were standing around chatting or moving in slow motion when there was obviously so much work to do.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 16, 2019)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Everything will be just fine when corporate makes a public statement about JEANS4EVER.



Let me wear shorts Target.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 16, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Let me wear shorts Target.



"What if I don't want to wear jeans? What do I get?"

"Peanut butter and jelly"

ETA: I'm a fatass, you don't want me wearing jeans at work.


----------



## jenna (Oct 16, 2019)

Jenna : "What if I don't want to wear jeans? What do I get?" 

ETL : "More work, silly.  Now get back to it."


----------



## FredPanda3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Backtohardlines said:


> Unfortunately, most companies now have no clue how to retain employees.
> I've trained new team members and watched as they job abandon within days of finishing their training.  The whispers I've heard...too much work for what they get paid.  I guess they expect an easy job.





happygoth said:


> I don't know why stores like Target try to push that commission mentality. As a shopper, I do not want sales people up my butt as I'm shopping. Greet me and go about your business; if I need you, I will let you know. I will avoid stores with salespeople that will jump on you as soon as you walk in and start rattling off the specials and hover around you. I don't know anyone who likes or wants that in their shopping experience, that crap is for rich people shopping at high-end stores. I thought the "mirrors on the fitting room" thing where TMs were supposed to start fitting rooms for guests and write their names on the mirrors was ridiculous. Target guests do not expect or want that from TMs, trust me.
> 
> Speaking of which, Nordstrom may expect less task-wise but if I'm being totally honest, customer service is probably my least favorite aspect of retail. LOL. I'm a tasker and like to keep busy. I don't mind helping guests when they ask me, but I would never want to work at a job where focusing solely on guests is all that you do all day. I would go nuts with boredom, because even in those types of stores, a lot of customers just want to be left alone to shop. And I definitely would never want to work on any type of commission basis, way too unpredictable.
> 
> ETA: Also, I suspect that the lax and carefree attitude of the past is why, when I was first hired, there were many carts of unsorted reshop and full racks of go backs at the fitting room, and the salesfloor was half empty and stuff was in the wrong place. As a newbie, it drove me nuts that people were standing around chatting or moving in slow motion when there was obviously so much work to do.



Nordstrom stores still have a lot of teams that aren't customer facing (logistics, stockroom, overnights) and they have some customer facing roles that aren't sales/commission based, I worked on their service experience team after leaving Target , and got paid more to do much less (wasn't commission based though). Don't need to get too far into the tasks there, but it's more of a support role, taking reshop to their respective departments (not putting it away, just taking it there) working at the OPU desk, sometimes being assigned to help areas with their reshop if they need help...

My store pre-modernization was much more organized and put together than it was afterwards, because we had teams to take care of everything. We kept more reshop in the FR back then, that is true, but we also had an assigned FR person back then. I agree with you that we kept less reshop at the service desk and at the FR, although we never had carts full and I never saw it get crazy like that except around the holidays, but I really think that was the one positive of modernization.


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 16, 2019)

If the conditions in back rooms could somehow be linked to impeachment it would be cnn gold. Seriously I hope they pursue the issues and I hope people continue to speak up and call Corporate to task for the shabby way they are treating tms.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 16, 2019)

I worked on commission in sales decades ago but wouldn't do it in today's 'rental' mentality.
Seeing how guests 'borrow' merch for a particular use, then return it for a full refund would be Armageddon to commissions.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Oct 17, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> If you have the hours to have them stay, you had the hours in the first place.


 
Um not true most of the time. I write the schedule for my team and help write for most work centers. We don’t bank hours and if we do, it’s 50 at most. Even I have two TMs that are amazing and know that if I schedule them 4 hours, it’s because I didn’t have the hours to schedule them full shifts. But they know I will most likely want them to stay. And they do. They know I hate I have to do that but it’s the reality and I’m lucky to have them. So no, just because I asked them to extend does NOT mean I had those hours when we wrote the schedule. And yes I look at the scheduling dashboard board to check allocated hours for each work center.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 17, 2019)

When I wrote the schedule I used every hour that I had, the only exception being if I was told told hold back a certain number of hours to onboard a new hire. Otherwise, if I had them, my team got them. That’s not to say that Store Leadership didn’t hold back hours that were supposed to go to my workcenter, or give them to another workcenter, because I saw that happen all too frequently.🙄


----------



## happygoth (Oct 17, 2019)

Leadership has to make the schedule look good "on paper", because they will often be told to cut scheduled hours if they go over their allotment for that week. But they know full well that if there are callouts or more hours open up somehow, they will be able to ask people to stay or call in TMs to fill those hours.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Oct 17, 2019)

Well just checked Kronos to see if the new schedule was out, it wasn't,  but instead 1.5 hours got shaved off each of my days. I can't work extra at my other job because my I still have the same days off.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 17, 2019)

Well, for all those writing the schedule, where do the hours that magically appear when you want someone to stay late come from?  If they aren't there in the first place, how do you suddenly have more to give when it's convenient for you?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 17, 2019)

From sick calls usually.  At my store, any leader just adding out of thin air is going to hear about it.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Oct 17, 2019)

Yetive said:


> From sick calls usually.  At my store, any leader just adding out of thin air is going to hear about it.


Same here.  Most of the time, leaders can replace call outs or NCNS or have tms stay.  But any one adding hours just because...oh hell to the no!!!


----------



## balthrop (Oct 17, 2019)

Aredhel said:


> If the conditions in back rooms could somehow be linked to impeachment it would be cnn gold. Seriously I hope they pursue the issues and I hope people continue to speak up and call Corporate to task for the shabby way they are treating tms.



you could link it to the person in the white house or rather the over all family and their thoughts and the actions they have taken in the past against labor.  but to the actual charges of impeachment that would be a very very long stretch.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Oct 17, 2019)

Yeah some people obviously have no clue how scheduling/payroll works...
 Not only do we get hours that “magically appear” from call offs or nc/ns, there is also flex payroll. So we aren’t only adding “when it’s convenient.” I can’t imagine there is any leader that would handicap their own team just because they don’t feel like using on their allocated payroll...


----------



## Fyi (Oct 17, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Well, for all those writing the schedule, where do the hours that magically appear when you want someone to stay late come from?  If they aren't there in the first place, how do you suddenly have more to give when it's convenient for you?



Call outs and flex.

Back in the day of 7000+ hours a schedule we used to bank a small amount for training and if we didn’t use it we would load up the last week.

In extreme circumstances your DTL can approve extra hours but normally you’d have to pay those back and under post the next schedule.


----------



## Targetedbullseye (Oct 17, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Well, for all those writing the schedule, where do the hours that magically appear when you want someone to stay late come from?  If they aren't there in the first place, how do you suddenly have more to give when it's convenient for you?


And from people quitting. If target had any common sense they would hold managers responsible for the high turnover rate and get back to respecting long term employees. It has to be costing them even more now that wages are close for team members.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 17, 2019)

I don’t know where my store leadership found those extra hours, but every time we had a big visit coming those hours suddenly appeared as if by magic. Then the last week of the month hours were cut to the bone to make payroll...🙄


----------



## Kartman (Oct 17, 2019)

That's how they do it, at the end of the month. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Oct 17, 2019)

Backtohardlines said:


> Same here.  Most of the time, leaders can replace call outs or NCNS or have tms stay.  But any one adding hours just because...oh hell to the no!!!


Oh come on! Theres a visit tomorrow? Call everyone in right away, overtime for everyone. Next week we'll cut to the bone to pay for it. Happens 
ALL THE TIME


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 17, 2019)

Some conservative blog sites are turning this into “see? This is what happens when you ask for $15/hr”


Aredhel said:


> If the conditions in back rooms could somehow be linked to impeachment it would be cnn gold. Seriously I hope they pursue the issues and I hope people continue to speak up and call Corporate to task for the shabby way they are treating tms.


They’d be all over a story with the headline “Trump Tower raises wages. But some employees say their hours were cut, leaving them struggling.”

And I’m no fan of Trump. But CNN just seems so disconnected from ordinary Americans sometimes.


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 18, 2019)

In my state (Washington), the statewide minimum wage jumps up to $13.50/hour on January 1st, 2020.  In the city limits of Seattle, the minimum wage already is $16.00. Cost of living is high around here but the economy is booming.  I have no idea how Target will keep its existing team members from jumping ship, as it's going to get harder to get qualified new hires.  Maybe the point is to turn over the experienced TMs in favor of newbies?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 18, 2019)

jackandcat said:


> Maybe the point is to turn over the experienced TMs in favor of newbies?



Probably, but I doubt it would work with the economy as good as you say. "F this, I can make more money for less across the street"


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 18, 2019)

We had TM's in p fresh who would push their carts, refrig and frozen right up until their check out time, leave the cart on the floor and go punch out!  Nice.


----------



## glo (Oct 18, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> A lot of people now are promised 30-40 during the interview and job offer. That's why they expect it.


It used to be true. I would always tell people that during my interviews. Then modernization started, I lost my veterans because hours went down and workloads drastically changed. Letting TMs know where we stood with sales became such a big deal at my store which was funny because my dept was up something like 15% but my TMs were quickly losing their hours.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> We had TM's in p fresh who would push their carts, refrig and frozen right up until their check out time, leave the cart on the floor and go punch out!  Nice.


It's bad enough when they do it in Softlines, but cold food? That's ridiculous. 

If I were a TL I would make note of every TM cart left on the floor and look at the cameras to see who the culprits were  - then the verbals and coaching would commence.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 18, 2019)

I saw an article saying “Target accidentally makes the case against a $15 minimum wage”.

Um, no. If Target has record profits, but employees are getting smaller paychecks with higher wages, the issue isn’t the wages.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 18, 2019)

$15 /hr would be fine, if they quit hiring lots of people to do a little work each, and had fewer people do more work. The "increased automation" replaces some whole people. Thats bound to happen, but the people left should still be getting their normal hours.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 18, 2019)

So I'm shopping at a well-known off-price retailer and maybe someone should get CNN over here. Talk about crowded aisles and cardboard, fixtures and stock everywhere, yikes. Target is not the only retailer with issues, that's for sure.


----------



## RedcardReba (Oct 18, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Some conservative blog sites are turning this into “see? This is what happens when you ask for $15/hr”
> 
> They’d be all over a story with the headline “Trump Tower raises wages. But some employees say their hours were cut, leaving them struggling.”
> 
> And I’m no fan of Trump. But CNN just seems so disconnected from ordinary Americans sometimes.


Bingo

This is a super popular topic with conservative bloggers.  They HATE paying above minimum wage.


----------



## GozerZuul (Oct 18, 2019)

PeeFRESH said:


> Theirs a presidential candidate named andrèw yàng who did the math and can actually give all  Americans $1000/month as a cushion to help pay bills, or help you escape from an abusive work, or relationship.  target and any retail are abusive.


while i agree with yangs projection, its needs to be a percentage-not a flat rate. a percentage is flexible and allows profit for the company WHILE insuring that more production and consumption by the factory/maker yields more money and when we get a drop in the market we dont flush out companies if they dont make that money. most think of gm or some huge factory making millions and not a fast food place where the profit margin is extremely low to begin with. i cant go full commie on this but i also notice we arent giving money to children removed from factories, the old blacksmith, etc. when tech replaced their work.


----------



## Bufferine (Oct 19, 2019)

Everyone on my team gets 33 to 36 hours a week And has been since moderation. My average this year is 35. Except the TL gets 40.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 19, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> Everyone on my team gets 33 to 36 hours a week And has been since moderation. My average this year is 35. Except the TL gets 40.



You sir are very lucky


----------



## TheTerminator (Oct 19, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Frankly I’m getting tired of people complaining about hours and then refusing to stay late.  No one on my team will stay, ever.
> 
> They probably think they’re sticking it to Target for not scheduling those hours, but really they’re just shooting themselves in the foot.




I'd be able to stay late if I didn't have to find a second job to make up for the fact that you guys only schedule me 4 hours a week. I can't put the well-being of my entire life on the possibility that you'll ask me to stay late in the event someone calls out.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 19, 2019)

We were doing well with hours for a little while, but now we’re back down to 20-25. Some are in the teens.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 19, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Well, for all those writing the schedule, where do the hours that magically appear when you want someone to stay late come from?  If they aren't there in the first place, how do you suddenly have more to give when it's convenient for you?


Flex hours or call out. We schedule flat but are comping so much this year we typically have 500-1000 hours at the end of the month to spend from sales being so good.


----------

